# 2016 Olympics



## another_viet (Oct 10, 2005)

gladisimo said:


> for that matter, where's havan and istambul?


HAHA... someone spelled their names wrong!
WOW how hard is it to get the name these famous cities RIGHT!

its havana*, cuba... capital of a beautiful communist island 90 miles from the shores of florida (have you heard of fidel castro?)

istanbul*, turkey... that spans the strait of bosporus, which connects the black sea with the mediterranean sea. A bridge between europe and the middle east(literally). the city has a long rich history; formerly the capital of the Byzantine empire and later the Ottoman empire

toronto, canada... the largest city in canada and sits on lake erie (one of the 5 largest bodies of freshwater.) you should know the CN tower, which is the tallest freestanding structure.

ANYMORE QUESTIONS?


----------

